# New MSN for Mac????



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I know there was a thread in here somewhere about this, but I cannot seam to find it. So, anyway. Does anyone have any idea when the new MSN for Mac is supposed to be released? Any sort of links relating to the release date of the new msn?


----------



## Snowrunner (Jul 14, 2005)

From: http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/msnformacosx/msnformacosx.aspx



> After May 31, 2005, customers will no longer access MSN service by using the MSN for Mac OS X Internet Software. Instead of accessing MSN services using the MSN for Mac OS X internet software, customers will access MSN services and features with their preferred browser and by setting up a My MSN page as a portal to their favorite online destinations.
> 
> Note: This change does not affect MSN Messenger for Mac. If you use MSN Messenger for Mac, you will not experience any change in MSN Messenger functionality or service.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

no clue when the new msn messenger is going to come out, if ever but everyone else uses adium 

www.adiumx.com


----------



## DelSolMan (Apr 11, 2005)

webmessenger.msn.com works too


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

DelSolMan said:


> webmessenger.msn.com works too


Barely! When I want to put a web address in my MSN name, I launch Web Messenger, type it in. As soon as I hit return, I log in with my Messenger application because by the time it goes through, my Safari has shut down already. I do it like that so people don't spend too much time missing me.

But still: Safari doesn't like Web Messenger, and vice versa.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

MSN for Mac is only being dropped because Mac users are smarter than to use that piece of crap. 

MSN Messenger is rumored for an update soon. However.. it's not going to be what people are thinking.. there's still going to be no Audio or Video. Microsoft just won't do it. MSN Messenger is just crippleware if you ask me.. you're much better off with aMSN or Adium and the likes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

There's another open source MSN client for mac that people in the theads were talking about, it works better than MSN client for OSX and even supports video .. I use adiumx personally


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

mguertin said:


> There's another open source MSN client for mac that people in the theads were talking about, it works better than MSN client for OSX and even supports video .. I use adiumx personally


can you give me a link to those threads that mention it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Don't have it offhand, but easy to find .. hit search button, type in MSN, hit submit hehe


----------



## Stella (Jun 28, 2005)

This isn't MSN Messenger ( i.e., the instant messenger) !!!!

Microsoft are dropping the MSN internet service, which is different from MSN Messenger.

No loss.


----------



## Stella (Jun 28, 2005)

Mercury Messenger supports video streams... 
its in versiontracker.com

Also 
http://amsn.sourceforge.net/

( which will support web conferencing)


----------



## gundamguy (Mar 2, 2004)

Msn for mac that supports video is mercury, try mercury.to, not super stable for me though


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I've heard rumors the new Mac MSN could be here as early as 2027.....


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Its funny because its probably true


----------

